# WARNING......Patterdale hard at work



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Do not click on this link if you do not want to see what our little patterdales do for fun.
This was one of the toughest ***** we have found so far. He gave the little dog quite a run for a few minutes. But in the end, it is the heart of the terrier that makes him the victor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4YAAAIS85A


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Do not click on this link if you do not want to see what our little patterdales do for fun.
> This was one of the toughest ***** we have found so far. He gave the little dog quite a run for a few minutes. But in the end, it is the heart of the terrier that makes him the victor.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4YAAAIS85A


I peeked :wink: Loved the little raccoon hat the Patterdale was wearing :lol:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

those are some tough little dogs mike .... how come the ***** seem to be always out during the day? hows the dog after scrapping with one of those nasty critters?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> those are some tough little dogs mike .... how come the ***** seem to be always out during the day? hows the dog after scrapping with one of those nasty critters?


They are out during the day because we run them from our barns where they live. This one almost made it to the woods on the other side of the field before the dog caught him...........almost.:smile:
This one was tough, and he put a hurtin on the little doggy for the first few minutes. He is a little scratched up but he will survive. A few days off and some mild antibiotics and he will be ready to go again. I have a few of them now so I always have a couple backups.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

The little dog really keeps moving and pushing that **** around - tough little dogs!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Dude, that was cool. Looked like he got his head caught in a raccoon jar:razz: Looked like a couple MMA fighters.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

It's amazing that little dog can kill that big ****. I sent my bull terrier on one (a very, very large one) and he was so busted up afterwards it looked like I had been fighting him. He swelled up really bad. I also heard about something called '**** Dog Paralysis' and it scared me into not sending him on ***** anymore. Cool vid though, I hate them critters. THey eat my dog food and get into my garage somehow. :-o


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes sir thats what I'm talking about, dogs with alot of heart, awesome


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> It's amazing that little dog can kill that big ****. I sent my bull terrier on one (a very, very large one) and he was so busted up afterwards it looked like I had been fighting him. He swelled up really bad. I also heard about something called '**** Dog Paralysis' and it scared me into not sending him on ***** anymore. Cool vid though, I hate them critters. THey eat my dog food and get into my garage somehow. :-o


Pound for pound a raccon is for sure the toughest thing in WV. I have seen them send 80 lb dogs running for home. I have even seen them hold off and survive a fight against 2 large sized dogs at one time. it is really an amazing thing to see a 10-15 lb Patterdale just dive in the middle of a big raccoon without any regard for their own saftey, and then take such a beating until they work their way to the head and throat and turn the llights out on the ****. Reminds me of the old Royce Gracie days when he would fight with giants three times his size and always find a way to get to the throat and tap them out.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Pound for pound a raccon is for sure the toughest thing in WV.


Pound for pound the toughest thing in WV are patterdales, it appears...


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I was taking a **** from a trap to a roll cage once with a snare, when those sobs grab the pole and stare right at you, thats when you realize how strong they really are. cool vids, would love to see more. you thinkin about breeding any of those patterdales. I wouldn't mind having one like that black one you showed a while ago.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

yer killin me mike, humbling to watch those little gladiators do their business, the technique is amazing


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

WHAT THE!!!!!
I was going to hit pause and make a bag of popcorn and settle in and it stopped:-?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> WHAT THE!!!!!
> I was going to hit pause and make a bag of popcorn and settle in and it stopped:-?


Send $25 for the complete video. This was only a sneak peak of the movie.:razz:
Seriously, I have learned that if I ever shoot video of anything with the intention of putting on the internet from where I live, the video has to be very short....like 20 seconds or less.
By the time I got there with the camera they had been locked in this position for about a full minute I would guess. The **** ran from the back of the barn while I was inside the barn, the dog jumped out of the hayloft to go after him, me with my crippled knees took the long way down from the hayloft. (when I was a teenager I could jump out of that barn like the Patterdales do, but not today) So by the time I caught up to them I had missed the first 60 seconds of the fight. It lasted another couple minutes before the **** was just too tired to continue. For the first 2 minutes solid I would have to give the descision to the ****, but the last 30 seconds was all Patterdale as he worked his way to the top of the head (you can actually hear a ***** skull crack) and then rolled into his throat and it was game over.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> I was taking a **** from a trap to a roll cage once with a snare, when those sobs grab the pole and stare right at you, thats when you realize how strong they really are. cool vids, would love to see more. you thinkin about breeding any of those patterdales. I wouldn't mind having one like that black one you showed a while ago.


The one I showed a while back is not the same one as the one in this video. I have had several here for the small breed terrier contract I am working on. Most of them would love to roll with a critter, but I have to keep them on task and only let them fight with a ball on a string.
I have a SUPER nice little Jagd terrier that I have thought about breeding with one of my ball crazy Patterdales to try to get more young dogs for the contracts, but I dont know if I will do that or not.
I have a very nice Patterdale puppy here now that is a ball of fun, he is 6 weeks old (same age as my Carlos X Dunya puppies) I have him in the puppy pen with the Dutchies and he is about 1000 times faster, tougher, stronger, more driven, better nerves, better agility, and harder biting than the best Dutchie in that litter. I hope soon that will turn around and the Dutchies will become better than him, because right now it is embarrasing when people come to visit. LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> The one I showed a while back is not the same one as the one in this video. I have had several here for the small breed terrier contract I am working on. Most of them would love to roll with a critter, but I have to keep them on task and only let them fight with a ball on a string.
> I have a SUPER nice little Jagd terrier that I have thought about breeding with one of my ball crazy Patterdales to try to get more young dogs for the contracts, but I dont know if I will do that or not.
> I have a very nice Patterdale puppy here now that is a ball of fun, he is 6 weeks old (same age as my Carlos X Dunya puppies) I have him in the puppy pen with the Dutchies and he is about 1000 times faster, tougher, stronger, more driven, better nerves, better agility, and harder biting than the best Dutchie in that litter. I hope soon that will turn around and the Dutchies will become better than him, because right now it is embarrasing when people come to visit. LOL


Holy fiuck..might as well kill all the Dutchies then, the new gotta have breed has been discovered.

The things some people will do for money is just stupid.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The things some people will do for money is just stupid.


Not sure what you mean by this. Do you have the small breed terriers that I can buy from you that will work for this contract so that I dont have to think about breeding them?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Not sure what you mean by this. Do you have the small breed terriers that I can buy from you that will work for this contract so that I dont have to think about breeding them?


Absolutely, how many would you like ? 

You're starting to sound like a Lowes commercial for 2 x 4's..what's next ?? 

I'm really tired of this banter with different people, **** all you all.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Absolutely, how many would you like ?


Well, I need at least 20 more to fill the last contract I have. I will PM you the testing requirements and an address to ship them to. Thanks for your help in finding me the right dog for the job.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Absolutely, how many would you like ?
> 
> You're starting to sound like a Lowes commercial for 2 x 4's..what's next ??
> 
> I'm really tired of this banter with different people, **** all you all.



Simple enough Gerry! You don't have to read them. Just ignore the "banter". :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I just love the crazy little bassids to pieces. 
I retired my first Border Terrier from hunting simply because he was to willing to get smashed up in order to get the job done. He always came out of the ground with a big (beat to crap) grin on his face. 
Some of it was my own ethics but the simple truth is a baying terrier in the ground (a "CORRECT" JRT) will hunt day after day while the warriors need to lay up for a week or two. Above ground they will all do battle.

Mike, the Jagd, IMHO has the best nose of all the little workers. The only reason they haven't gotten quite as popular over here with the terriermen is because of their average size. 14-15 lbs over here is about tops for the average earth dog. The good ones are 10-12lb. The Jagds seem to go 18-20 on average.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice, Mike!

Small dogs against small '***** is a hoot. Both are tough little beasties. 

I often wished we could do that up here in Michigan... It just doesn't work when the '**** get up to 50 pounds! Some look like bear cubs they are so big... At that point even Blue Ticks have their paws full!

Bob,

Scruffy little bastards! Border Terriers ROCK! The Navy Seals of the dog world.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> The one I showed a while back is not the same one as the one in this video. I have had several here for the small breed terrier contract I am working on. Most of them would love to roll with a critter, but I have to keep them on task and only let them fight with a ball on a string.
> I have a SUPER nice little Jagd terrier that I have thought about breeding with one of my ball crazy Patterdales to try to get more young dogs for the contracts, but I dont know if I will do that or not.
> I have a very nice Patterdale puppy here now that is a ball of fun, he is 6 weeks old (same age as my Carlos X Dunya puppies) I have him in the puppy pen with the Dutchies and he is about 1000 times faster, tougher, stronger, more driven, better nerves, better agility, and harder biting than the best Dutchie in that litter. I hope soon that will turn around and the Dutchies will become better than him, because right now it is embarrasing when people come to visit. LOL


Patterdutchies, anyone? Big bang in a littler package...LMAO:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike do you have a pedegree on the litle bastard. Wuld be nice to se. We have always ben amased in thos litle craysy dogs.
The kennel we goot ouer main bulldogs from also have patterdales and you cant not love thos dogs. Like smal pitbulls on speed 

How is taht old saying. Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Nice, Mike!
> 
> Small dogs against small '***** is a hoot. Both are tough little beasties.
> 
> ...


 Actually, they use Patterales to kill the biggest ***** too. In fact one of mine came from northern Michigan where he was on several very large ***** before I got him. He is a 20 lb patterdale though.
I have another one here that was used to hunt coyotes and very large boars (with the backup of a bulldog). 
I have seen ***** the size of the one in this video run large dogs back home. The difference is (and I thinkn Bob and Don will back me up here) is that many of the Terriers, no matter what size just dont know enough to run, they are so hardwired to dive in and fight whatever is in front of them that even if they are getting killed they dont leave the fight. This is why most Patterdale hunters who are serious hunters loose a few dogs a year from fighting with critters.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Patterdutchies, anyone? Big bang in a littler package...LMAO:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


not from here i can promise you. The patterdales are cool as hell, but not something I want to introduce into a dual purpose police dog for sure.
I have the patterdales here for two reasons: 1) to fill a SMALL breed contract. to breed them with a dutchie would obviously put them over the 20 lb mark and honestly their is nothing that a Mali or Dutchie could do to improve the traits of the Pattedale that is needed for this contract
2) to hunt and kill things around the farm. Again, not much other than size that a dutchie would add here either. I like the small dog vs **** thing. if I used 40 lb terriers on a **** it would be much less of a sport i think.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I just love the crazy little bassids to pieces.
> I retired my first Border Terrier from hunting simply because he was to willing to get smashed up in order to get the job done. He always came out of the ground with a big (beat to crap) grin on his face.
> Some of it was my own ethics but the simple truth is a baying terrier in the ground (a "CORRECT" JRT) will hunt day after day while the warriors need to lay up for a week or two. Above ground they will all do battle.
> 
> Mike, the Jagd, IMHO has the best nose of all the little workers. The only reason they haven't gotten quite as popular over here with the terriermen is because of their average size. 14-15 lbs over here is about tops for the average earth dog. The good ones are 10-12lb. The Jagds seem to go 18-20 on average.


Yes Bob, Jagds do have much better noses, but lately it is hard to find them under the 20 lb mark. I have seen some over 30 lbs. So that is why I am considering breeding the jagd that I have here to a super nice little Patterdale to try to keep them all under the 20 lb mark and maybe increase the noses a little. If that breeding happens I will keep a few of the ones that show the best traits I need for the contract and i will need homes to place the others in. So if any of you guys want a free terrier mutt puppy let me know, I may have one or two that I give away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Yes Bob, Jagds do have much better noses, but lately it is hard to find them under the 20 lb mark. I have seen some over 30 lbs. So that is why I am considering breeding the jagd that I have here to a super nice little Patterdale to try to keep them all under the 20 lb mark and maybe increase the noses a little. If that breeding happens I will keep a few of the ones that show the best traits I need for the contract and i will need homes to place the others in. _So if any of you guys want a free terrier mutt puppy let me know, I may have one or two that I give away._




Do they/have they killed shit? :evil:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike,

I was locked into the hound end of '**** huntin' and needed to broaden my horizons. Not surprising I guess. Hound men are a dedicated group! 

Looks like I missed out on some fun with the terriers!

Tim


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> [/I][/U]
> 
> Do they/have they killed shit? :evil:


What do you mean?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

just guessing...here
but i think he means are they gonna have fought shit, after you start your program...

my guess is the breeding stock YES/MAYBE, the dogs produced for the contract NO.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> just guessing...here
> but i think he means are they gonna have fought shit, after you start your program...
> 
> my guess is the breeding stock YES/MAYBE, the dogs produced for the contract NO.


Oh, well for sure the parents have killed a ton of shit. The dogs in the videos will likely be the ones used for the breeding (if I even do a breeding with them) But as far as the puppies.........HELL NO! The problem with this breed is that once they kill even a rat, then a ball will never have the same meaning for them ever again. So I will keep the ones with the most ball drive and best environmental nerves, and give the others away for free. I dont know if or when I will ever do a breeding of these little dogs, but if I do I will likely need some people to give a few puppies to. I have no doubt that they will be well suited for killing shit for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> What do you mean?


The ones finding homes for, have they killed shit yet? So if someone wanted to say adopt one and the neighbors had cats.......would the dog have to be trained or would he be ready to go......just saying as an example.....


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> The ones finding homes for, have they killed shit yet? So if someone wanted to say adopt one and the neighbors had cats.......would the dog have to be trained or would he be ready to go......just saying as an example.....


:lol: Well I have not even done the breeding yet, so it will be a long time before I have anything ready to go. And they will likely be around 4 months or so when I decide which ones will go and which one will stay. At that age I doubt if they will be killing any cats yet.

But if you want to borrow a proven cat killer, let me know.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> :lol: Well I have not even done the breeding yet, so it will be a long time before I have anything ready to go. And they will likely be around 4 months or so when I decide which ones will go and which one will stay. At that age I doubt if they will be killing any cats yet.
> 
> But if you want to borrow a proven cat killer, let me know.:lol:


 
Oh, thought you had some now, hmmm you said these guys were pretty quiet during the kill...yeah, I may take you up on the offer for the weekend, need to clear three - four furry felines from the neighborhood....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> Oh, thought you had some now, hmmm you said these guys were pretty quiet during the kill...yeah, I may take you up on the offer for the weekend, need to clear three - four furry felines from the neighborhood....


They can come here to do that.......I have about 25 cats that need thinning out. Wild ones that come in to eat the mice around the grain bins.....I don't mind a few, but each year we clean house.....sucks, but the wild cats are nasty creatures to have invading the sheds and stuff.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> They can come here to do that.......I have about 25 cats that need thinning out. Wild ones that come in to eat the mice around the grain bins.....I don't mind a few, but each year we clean house.....sucks, but the wild cats are nasty creatures to have invading the sheds and stuff.


Maybe I can swing through your place with a patterdale on the way home from my next prarie dog hunt out your way. That would be great to kill about 1000 prarie dogs and then top it off by letting one of the little dogs kill a couple dozen feral cats.\\/


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Maybe I can swing through your place with a patterdale on the way home from my next prarie dog hunt out your way. That would be great to kill about 1000 prarie dogs and then top it off by letting one of the little dogs kill a couple dozen feral cats.\\/


Absolutely....and there are some prairie dog towns that are new that we are going to thin out this year as well, so you could up your prairie dog number too.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

on a serious note I would be interested in one of them pups.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> on a serious note I would be interested in one of them pups.


 
Hey, I was and am serious!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> Hey, I was and am serious!!


Me too!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Me too!!! :mrgreen:


 so was I!!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> on a serious note I would be interested in one of them pups.


stay tuned Sam. if I do a breeding of the little dogs and have any that wont work for my contract I will post them on here for free. You are welcome to get one then.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

thanks mike I appreciate it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> I peeked :wink: Loved the little raccoon hat the Patterdale was wearing :lol:


 
Me too! 

Mike I was right with you in your description of the fight until you mentioned the sound of the skulls cracking...yikes!!! 

Someone asked about something called Coonhound Paralysis, which I had never heard of, so of course I had to google it: http://www.bobmckee.com/Client Info/Neurology/Polyradiculoneuritis.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They don't have large litters but sure as hell keep me in mind if it happens Mike. 
My knees and back are to far gone to dig anymore but I'll probably always have some sort of very active house dog. LOVE those little bassids!

A number of the folks I hunt with also have cats. For the most part THEIR terriers get along with THEIR cats but that doesn't transfer to "outsiders".
My oldest Border would ignore (actively turn away from ) my partners cats but he hammered a big tom in a barn. He just ran around the bales of hay and the $#!+ flew...for a couple of seconds. Rags came out dragging a tom bigger then he was. 
I thought the farmer would be pissed but he was actually happy. He had been trying to get the tom for some time cause his barn cat numbers were exploding. 

Mike, NEVER breed a working terrier with a Mal. You'll just introduce all kinds of nerve problems that are foreign to any terrier I've ever met.  :lol: :lol:
That, or you get a 30lb dog that wants to tackle grizzlys head on.......once anyway. :-o


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Mike, NEVER breed a working terrier with a Mal. You'll just introduce all kinds of nerve problems that are foreign to any terrier I've ever met.  :lol: :lol:
> That, or you get a 30lb dog that wants to tackle grizzlys head on.......once anyway. :-o


Dont worry Bob, someone mentioned this on here already and I replied that it will never happen here.
Those two breeds are great at what they do now, to cross the two would do nothing to improve either of them.
If I get one that wont work for the detection contract I would love for you to have one. I dont think you would have to dig these out, they will be a little too big to go to ground. These are around the 20 lb mark and their legs are a little too long and chests a little to broad to go in groundhog sized holes.
I have a Linruff female who will disapear in a groundhog hole, but she is only about 11 lbs with shorter legs and a narrower chest......she was made for (and is very good at) going in after groundhogs. The only trouble with her is, as you mentioned, it is too much work to dig her out. I got all motivated and bought some high speed posthole diggers, a big heavy spud bar, and the strongest spade that I could find. I dug to that dog about 3 times and then decided she would also make a fine dog for barn *****.:-D


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

how bout some pictures (action and profile) of some of them, including the brindle.....when you get some free time


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gotta luv those terriers. The german hunt terries got a big dose of dog aggression to consider before breeding to pats. I like the patts but don't have much liking for the jadgs. And they squeal like stuck hogs when excited.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Gotta luv those terriers. The german hunt terries got a big dose of dog aggression to consider before breeding to pats. I like the patts but don't have much liking for the jadgs. And they squeal like stuck hogs when excited.


LOL, Don. if I did not know better I would say that you know a little about terriers. LOL
You pretty much described the Jagd to a T. Mine has some dog aggression, and she screams like she has been stabbed in the eye when she sees a critter.
The things that the Jagd brings to the table is a better nose and incredible athleticism. Keep in mind that if I do this breeding it will be for a detection dog contract where the dogs will be used only one at a time on ships. They will not be hunting in packs like real terrier men use them. 
I know that to serious terrier men that doing this cross may not make sense. I may not even do the breeding and if i do it certainly may not produce what I want, but I wont know until I try and I do think that it has a good chance to work.


----------



## Willie Tilton (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice dogs......I had a working JRT that I loved.....he was great for cleaning house....or barn....
I would be interested in one...How are they around barn animals.....can they be trained to leave the chickens alone?
We also have mini goats.....

Wow, loved the video.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Mike, NEVER breed a working terrier with a Mal. You'll just introduce all kinds of nerve problems that are foreign to any terrier I've ever met.  :lol: :lol:
> That, or you get a 30lb dog that wants to tackle grizzlys head on.......once anyway. :-o


Too funny, Bob! I was joking when I mentioned it. Just the thought of that crazy little midget pup growing up amongst the big dutchies... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::mrgreen:


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice, another awesome lil dog with lots of heart


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it was either a racoon or a coyote that got into my ducks last night and killed a bunch of them. Wish I had one of your dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I think it was either a racoon or a coyote that got into my ducks last night and killed a bunch of them. Wish I had one of your dogs.



The little terrier's heart can get them in big trouble with coyotes. That's still a bad character for most any dogs that don't have the size/power/heart to tangle with one. Heart alone isn't good enough sometimes.
I've seen two Border terriers streach out a young coyote like a rubber band. They were probably lucky it was only half grown.
Now a coyote killing terrier....get a Dale! :wink:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> The little terrier's heart can get them in big trouble with coyotes. That's still a bad character for most any dogs that don't have the size/power/heart to tangle with one. Heart alone isn't good enough sometimes.
> I've seen two Border terriers streach out a young coyote like a rubber band. They were probably lucky it was only half grown.
> Now a coyote killing terrier....get a Dale! :wink:


I would love to hunt coyotes with dogs around here, if I could do that I would get a pitbull or a pit X greyhound cross., or maybe even hit Don up for one of his Airdales. But in the mountains and terrain that we have here I wouldn't even know how to begin to hunt them with dogs. I prefer to call the coyotes in and shoot them.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I know that in Illinois the locals poach deer, leave them lying, then send their dogs on the coyotes when they come to feed. Kinda pissed me off when I heard about it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I would love to hunt coyotes with dogs around here, if I could do that I would get a pitbull or a pit X greyhound cross., or maybe even hit Don up for one of his Airdales. But in the mountains and terrain that we have here I wouldn't even know how to begin to hunt them with dogs. I prefer to call the coyotes in and shoot them.


When are you going to be here??? Can set you up a hunt with a friend of ours...he runs 6-8 greyhounds and has Airedales for his kill dogs. 

I don't necessarily like it all that much (not sure why). I like the cur dogs trained to bring the coyote in so that we can shoot them....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I know that in Illinois the locals poach deer, leave them lying, then send their dogs on the coyotes when they come to feed. Kinda pissed me off when I heard about it

I grew up there, and while I don't like that idea either, we NEVER had a shortage of deer. Every spring, they get REALLY dumb, and you see them all over the side of the roads. Do a lot of damage to vehicles.

Here in SA, the deer are small like dogs, and are attracted to bright lights. REALLY dumb.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I would love to hunt coyotes with dogs around here, if I could do that I would get a pitbull or a pit X greyhound cross., or maybe even hit Don up for one of his Airdales. But in the mountains and terrain that we have here I wouldn't even know how to begin to hunt them with dogs. I prefer to call the coyotes in and shoot them.



Mike I've only been on one coyote hunt with running dogs. They guy had a couple of hounds that would kick them up and then the running dogs were sent when visual contact was made. (Kansas, Lots of open, flat territory) Freaky cool to watch!
Pit and Terrier can add a lot to a running dog but people can underestimate the killing ability of a good running dog. 

I was in the service with a guy from "West by God" VA. Real hill folk! He said he never saw a flat piece of ground bigger then an acre. :grin::wink:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

No offence Mike, but after watching your video clip it looked to me as if the **** had your dog in his guard.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Many fights have been won from the guard position. :grin::wink:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Many fights have been won from the guard position. :grin::wink:


 Yeah, I got to say Bob Im a bit sus over this one. I think the reason Mikes clip was so small is that not long after this footage was taken the **** either armbar'd his patt or slapped on a triangle. :-\"


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

That's funny... I thought the same thing... that is ome good "****-JUT-SU" lol 
My buddy Adrian has a 6-7)generation deep line of Pit Pats and they are good on man and fur. 
Here is a video of me working one of his dogs "RAGE" just to see what he brings to the table ... The description is from my youtube video so I included it in for more info...
Cute little suckers...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO1UfEpmTDM

This is Renteria's RAGE. He is a deep Generation PitPat I just call this line "Renterriers" since he (Renteria)has been breeding them for so long. RAGE is out of Renteria's "IKE". This is about the 4th time he has done any bite work and he has very minimal obedience training. This is not a "TEST" nor is it a "training session" so to speak as we weren't working on improving or teaching anything. Actually we weren't even going to mess with him but I had my gear and my camera... so what the heck, We basically took this video to show what he brings to the table naturally with minimal training. He was like this from the first time he was agitated. He will bite what ever is in front of him and like his sire "Ike" Rage matches aggression with aggression but brings his own to the table. He is naturally compliant and obedient as shown on the beginning of the video. 
His Pit Pats are also hunting / killing machines ...anything with fur is going to get dealt with. 
Anyway I thought some may like to see these little guys.

Another video of Rage and Peanut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGCi8zY9Dcw&feature=related
E


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Eric Shearer said:


> That's funny... I thought the same thing... that is ome good "****-JUT-SU" lol
> My buddy Adrian has a 6-7)generation deep line of Pit Pats and they are good on man and fur.
> Here is a video of me working one of his dogs "RAGE" just to see what he brings to the table ... The description is from my youtube video so I included it in for more info...
> Cute little suckers...lol
> ...


Thats a cool little dog.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yeah, I got to say Bob Im a bit sus over this one. I think the reason Mikes clip was so small is that not long after this footage was taken the **** either armbar'd his patt or slapped on a triangle. :-\"


Very nice! You need to get those special booties for your dog mike or else his **** fighting combat will be hindered. :razz::razz: I could of sworn that patterdale was going for a Alma plata from the guard position


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Eric Shearer said:


> That's funny... I thought the same thing... that is ome good "****-JUT-SU" lol
> My buddy Adrian has a 6-7)generation deep line of Pit Pats and they are good on man and fur.
> Here is a video of me working one of his dogs "RAGE" just to see what he brings to the table ... The description is from my youtube video so I included it in for more info...
> Cute little suckers...lol
> ...


I currently have a puppy that is 3/4 Patterdale, 1/4 Pitbull. He has Ike and Locket from Renteria on his mother's side. He is a very nice looking brindle puppy.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yeah, I got to say Bob Im a bit sus over this one. I think the reason Mikes clip was so small is that not long after this footage was taken the **** either armbar'd his patt or slapped on a triangle. :-\"


That was a tough **** for sure. But all ***** fight on their backs like that. Most of them control the first 60 seconds of the fight with my little dogs, but they just dont have the endurance for the next 60 seconds and that is when the little dogs manage to get to the throats and finish the job.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> That was a tough **** for sure. But all ***** fight on their backs like that. Most of them control the first 60 seconds of the fight with my little dogs, but they just dont have the endurance for the next 60 seconds and that is when the little dogs manage to get to the throats and finish the job.



Plus, the average dog just winds up with a mouth full of hair and hide. The critter just turns in it's hide and grabs a mouthful of dog. Dog vanishes into the sunset!! 
The terriers can lend a whole new meaning to "full mouth bite". :wink:
I've seen neck dogs, back breakers, gut busters and head crunchers but they all learn quickly to get that "full mouth bite" on critters.


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

Mike, Do you have any pics or video of that Ike x Locket dog? Did you get him from J&J? I'm interested in seeing how the cross turns out.
Eric
[email protected]


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Eric Shearer said:


> Mike, Do you have any pics or video of that Ike x Locket dog? Did you get him from J&J? I'm interested in seeing how the cross turns out.
> Eric
> [email protected]


 he is only about 6 weeks old, I dont have any videos or pictures of him yet. I will try to get some soon.
So far I like his drives and his confidence, so i will continue to feed him for now.


----------



## Ken White (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey E - was the Ike/Locket litter the batch you whelped for Adrian? One went up to John T.'s in Paso Robles? Those were cute, feisty wee buggers.
Ken


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I remember reading the late Greg D's hunting stories about earth dogs. He was a hell of a guy. One thing that struck me is as people get more and more into terrier work. That whole purist patterdale, jack russel thing sort of takes a back seat. 

It becomes more about keeping good earth dogs and so much about keeping a specific breed. More about type. Some of the best earth dogs out there I noticed could be a cross of about 3 different types of terriers. Basically mutts to the outsiders opinion but alot more thought went into breeding those "mutts" then the average purebred dog. 

On the other hand I noticed some others were very specific about how a dog should be bred like Goran he never would breed a Jagd terriers unless it had the perfect qualities. He was very much a purist. They have very strict standards for that breed in Europe and it had to pass them all to be concidered a good dog for his standard.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I remember reading the late Greg D's hunting stories about earth dogs. He was a hell of a guy. One thing that struck me is as people get more and more into terrier work. That whole purist patterdale, jack russel thing sort of takes a back seat.
> 
> It becomes more about keeping good earth dogs and so much about keeping a specific breed. More about type. Some of the best earth dogs out there I noticed could be a cross of about 3 different types of terriers. Basically mutts to the outsiders opinion but alot more thought went into breeding those "mutts" then the average purebred dog.
> 
> On the other hand I noticed some others were very specific about how a dog should be bred like Goran he never would breed a Jagd terriers unless it had the perfect qualities. He was very much a purist. They have very strict standards for that breed in Europe and it had to pass them all to be concidered a good dog for his standard.



There is a Northern "breed" know as a Fells Terrier. It boils down to terriers bred for work, PERIOD! Very similar to the KNPV dogs. Their pedigrees are very well known. 
The Paterdale has only been a breed for a short time as most terriermen in GB refered to it as a black Fells Terrier, incorrectly called a Patterdale 
As late as the 80s it was basically referred to in the States as "the black dog".
Brian Nuttall (English terrierman) started breeding and selling them as Paterdales. The name stuck and a "new" breed" was born.
BTW, they also come in rough and smooth coats ans also red (liver) in color. 
Lots of good books out there on working terriers.One of my favs is "The Fell Terrier' by D. Brian Plummer. 
It describes individual terrier men going back to the last century. 
for ROFLMFAO fun I'd suggest finding a copy of "Tales of a Rat-Hunting Man" also by Plummer.
Plummer was a character all on his own ans also has a "breed" of rat dogs called Plummer terriers. JRT based.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

David Harcombe has written alot on them too but he is very opinionated. 

http://www.terrierman.com/harcombe.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

An opinionated dog man!! 
I find that hard to believe! :-D :wink:

You'll find as many ways to start a terrier, hunt a terrier, train a terrier as any you'll find in the "average" dog training comunity. Not all are right...or wrong but all believe they are and your not! :wink:


----------

